

Stop Me Before I “Innovate” Again - ohjeez
http://blogs.hbr.org/2013/12/stop-me-before-i-innovate-again

======
mathattack
I thought the key learning was the average exec gives their organization a 7
out of 10 on innovation. We're all above average in our own minds.

------
market_hackhurr
Hackernews "editors" or whateverthefuck you call yourselves, hang your heads
in shame for letting this absolute drivel even make it on the site.

~~~
Dirlewanger
It's better than reading about why some crap start-up founder telling us why
they're using Meteor and why you should too.

